# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si te largosh eren e gojes

## klejla

Kam degjuar plot raste qe tregojne kujdes maksimal per higjenen e gojes por prape kane probleme.Mjafton te rrine pa ngrene apo ku di un.
Isha kurioze te dija disa metoda ose pse jo produkte qe largojne kete ere qe normal eshte e pakendeshme per personin qe e ka dhe per te tjeret gjithashtu.

----------


## macipaci

> Kam degjuar plot raste qe tregojne kujdes maksimal per higjenen e gojes por prape kane probleme.Mjafton te rrine pa ngrene apo ku di un.
> Isha kurioze te dija disa metoda ose pse jo produkte qe largojne kete ere qe normal eshte e pakendeshme per personin qe e ka dhe per te tjeret gjithashtu.


duhet par problemi nga organet tretese, probleme me stomakun, a zoret..sigurisht e para jane dhembet :sarkastik:

----------


## lone_star

Shumica e njerezve qe i mban ere goja kane dhembe te prishur, nga pervoja ime vete e kam fjalen, nga vete une po edhe  nga te njohur te mij. Zakonisht nuk ka dhimbje ne dhembe po era prape ekziston. Edhe kesaj ere nuk i behet derman me asgje,bej higjene sa te duash,  duhet te shkosh te dentisti, qe te pakten ketu ne SHBA nese nuk ke insurance eshte shume shume shtrenjte. Me te pakta jane rastet kur ka ndonje problem me organin tretes (haletosis?? me duket se e ka emrin semundja) po per keto mesa di une kurimi eshte i lehte, kam pare shume reklama per ilace ne TV po qe fatkeqesisht s'i mbaj mend emrat. Sidoqofte era e gojes per mendimin tim eshte problem shume serioz dhe ja vlen te harxhosh para, po te behet nje liste me gjerat me turn off si per meshkujt dhe per femrat besoj se kjo do vinte ne rradhe te pare...

----------


## shigjeta

Disa nga arsyet pervec atyre qe jane permendur me lart mund te jene edhe kur ke hundet e bllokuara (probleme me sinuset), marrja e disa ilaceve te caktuara (qe mund te sjellin si efekt anesor eren e gojes), semundje e mishit te dhembeve, goja e thate (qe mund te jete problem i gjendrave te peshtymes)...ose se si shperbehet ushqimi ne goje...etj

Nje trajtim qe ka dal kohet e fundit dhe qe degjova edhe une ne tv ishte per BreathRx.
Mgjth ate pervec higjenes se gojes (perfshi flos, shplarje me solucione si listerina etj) dhe konsultimit me dentistin, duhet gjetur arsyeja qe e shkakton, ne menyre qe te gjendet zgjidhja e duhur.

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Kosi  sherben per  uljen e eres se gojes ne menyre te konsiderueshme  :buzeqeshje: ...
 ai ndikon ne bakteret qe ndodhen ne  goje dhe ne fyt  ( era e gojes vjen nga esencat qe leshojne bakteret )  kjo me sa kam lexuar diku...

----------


## TikTak

loni dhomet
shkoni ke dentisti
perdorni listerin i her nmjes ene i here mdarke
perdorni flos

po qe se honi shum omescina si puna jeme duhet me e shpala gojen me uj pasi keni honger

ene mani cumcakiza mer daj.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Edhe pse i lajne dhembet e kujdesen disa persona nuk i shpetojne dot eres se keqe.
Mbaj mend kam lexuar diku qe ka te bej dhe me semundjet e stomakut kjo gje.Po sic tha dhe Tak-Taku perdorni jo vetem gum,po dhe keto Mouth Spray

----------


## FLORIRI

dhembet e prishur ndikojn me shume duhen rregullu
pertypni cimcakiz
merrni fryme ngajeher dhe me goje jo vetem me hund
hani portokalla

----------


## good girl

Te gjithe njerezit here pas here kane frymarrje me ere te rende sidomos ne mengjes. Era e keqe mund te shfaqet edhe kur keni uri, mbani diete, pas ngrnies se ushqimeve te pasura ne hudhra, qepe ose pasterma.
*
Shkaqet*

Ka shume shkaqe per eren e rende te frymarrjes. Shkaku kryesor eshte renia e sekrecionit te peshtymes. Peshtyma ka veprim pastrues dhe ndihmon ne zhdukjen ose permiresimin e eres se rende. Kur sekrecioni I peshtymes bie, bakteret mund te shtohen duke lindur keshtu era e rende e frymarrjes.
Frymarrja me ere te renduar e cila ka si shkak uljen e sekrecionit te peshtymes mund te dallohet:
- ne mengjes. Peshtyma gati zhduket gjate gjumit, keshtu qe bakteret shumohen kjo ben qe te shfaqet frymarrja e rende
-Kur keni uri, sepse pertypja rrit sasine e peshtymes.
- kur nuk jeni te hidratuar, sepse ulet veprimi pastrues I peshtymes
- semundje te cilat prekin gjendrat e peshtymes
- gjate marrjes se disa medikamenteve
- pas pirjes se pijeve alkolike

*Shkaqe te tjera te eres se rende te frymarjes:*

- konsumimi I ushqimeve me ere te forte si hudhra, qepa etj
- duhani
- bakteriet dhe gurezat e kavitetit te gojes te cilat frmohen nga ushqimet e mbetura midis dhembeve ose ne proteza.

Per probleme te zones ORL(amigdalite, sinuzite, etj), kariet, dhe semundje te tjera, te cilat gjithashtu shkatojne eren e rende te frymarrjes, drejtojuni mjekut per kontroll.

*
Per te patur nje frymarrje me te pelqyeshme:*

- beni gargare me solutione per gojen (mbajeni per 30 sekonda ne goje)
- lajini dhembet, gjuhen, qellezen dhe mishrat e dhembeve, te pakten dy here ne dite me paste dhembesh
- perdorni fillin e dhembeve te pakten nje here ne dite
-konsumoni sa me shume fruta dhe perime dhe me pak yndyrna
- konsumoni me pak mish
- hani ne intervale te rregullta
- pertypni cimcakiz pa sheqer, perdorni bombone me mente pa sheqer
-nese konsumoni ushqim me ere te forte(qepe, hudhra etj) perdorni fillin e dhembeve dhe gargar per te permiresuar eren e rende
-pini i sa me shume uje.
- shkoni per kontroll rregullisht tek stomatologu

----------


## Kristiano

Menyra Me E Mire Eshte Te Hash Hudhra.ta Heqin Eren E Gojes Ne Vend.

----------


## Davius

*Era e keqe e gojës është një gjendje patologjike, që njihet edhe si "halitosis", dhe mund të vijë nga shkaqe lokale e të përgjithshme.  * 

Si shkaqe lokale, mund të jenë dhëmbët e pa mjekuar, cipat e dhëmbëve, gurrëzat, punimet protetike, si këllëfët e metalit ose porcelani, të vendosura jo mirë, stomatitet e ndryshme dhe periokoronaritet. Era e keqe ndeshet edhe në disa raste, kur nuk mund të përdoret furça për pastrimin e dhëmbëve, si gjatë paralizave, dëmtimeve psikike, traumave të nofullës dhe fytyrës. Qëndrueshmëria e erës së keqe, edhe pas largimit të faktorëve lokalë, e mbajtjes së higjienës së gojës, kërkon ekzaminim të thelluar të sistemeve të pacientëve. Shkaqet e përgjithshme mund të jenë sëmundjet e rrugëve të sipërme të frymëmarrjes, ku duhet të përcaktohet, nëse era e keqe vjen nga goja apo hunda. Sëmundjet e rrugëve të sipërme të frymëmarrjes e detyrojnë të sëmurin të marrë frymë me gojë, duke shkaktuar tharje të saj dhe pakësim të pështymës. Sëmundjet e rrugëve të poshtme të frymëmarrjes, si trakeitet, bronkitet, si dhe sëmundjet e aparatit tretës, barkut, mëlçisë dhe pankreasit, japin erë të keqe karakteristike.

----------


## babyangel

Cfare metodash ne kushte shtepiake duhen perdorur per mirembajtjen e dhembeve?

----------


## babyangel

Ej Davius edhe une jam fanse e cmendur e Real Madridit plako

----------


## Denzel

Si mendoni qe kurohen bajamet ose qelbja e bajameve? Nuk ka enjtje ose dhimbje por vetem qelbje qe mbane ere te keqe.
Ka dikush njohuri per kete?

----------


## babyangel

Ke provuar te besh mbjellje te qelbit?

----------


## Tr|BaL

> Shumica e njerezve qe i mban ere goja kane dhembe te prishur, nga pervoja ime vete e kam fjalen, nga vete une po edhe  nga te njohur te mij. Zakonisht nuk ka dhimbje ne dhembe po era prape ekziston. Edhe kesaj ere nuk i behet derman me asgje,bej higjene sa te duash,  duhet te shkosh te dentisti, qe te pakten ketu ne SHBA nese nuk ke insurance eshte shume shume shtrenjte. Me te pakta jane rastet kur ka ndonje problem me organin tretes (haletosis?? me duket se e ka emrin semundja) po per keto mesa di une kurimi eshte i lehte, kam pare shume reklama per ilace ne TV po qe fatkeqesisht s'i mbaj mend emrat. Sidoqofte era e gojes per mendimin tim eshte problem shume serioz dhe ja vlen te harxhosh para, po te behet nje liste me gjerat me turn off si per meshkujt dhe per femrat besoj se kjo do vinte ne rradhe te pare...


po te jap nje ide me te mire perpara se te shkosh te dentisti edhe te paguash 80 $ oral examination dhe 150 $ zgjidhjen e eres se gojes
perdor tongue scraper do te kushtoje vetem 4.99 $ 
pastrohe regullisht sa here qe lan me furce.
njerezit se besojne qe gjuha mban flore te larmishme bakteriale ne pjesen e pasme te saj qe quhet tongue ramus.
pastrohe gjuhen sa here qe te lash dhembet me fluoride ose paste normale dhembesh dhe do ta shikosh qe jo vetem era e gojes do te zhduket por do shijosh me shume pasi era vjen nga fermentimi i produkteve bakteriale qe jetojne ne gjuhe......

----------


## Daniel Maker

ej po asnjeri nuk e dika qe i ben mir gojes te puthesh me partnerin?gjith ato pislliqe kimike ne goj dhe gjeja me naturale nuk e tha njeri..
pucni me shum..

----------


## BaBa

e bukur kjo, se me vjen per tqesh me ca rob lufte qe per te heq heren e keqe te gojes apo per te len duhanin pertypin camcakiz si 3 vjecare pllaq plluq loool 


PS: mos u afro goj corape  hahahahahah

----------


## ERGYS07

e si mund ta pastrojme gjuhen....na i shpjegoni pak me mire dhe me lehte..

----------


## AuGuSt_

Meqe ra fjala tek e lara e gojes 

Ai qe ka zbokth duhet te prese koken se zbokthi nuk iken

----------

